# qview Smoked Venison Backstrap



## drb111 (Mar 15, 2008)

Wow...Sorry for the terrible image.  Soaked backstrap in Allegro creole seasoning for 15 hours.  Let airdry and smoked for 2.5 hrs at 250 in the GOSM.  1 panful of cherry and removed when internal was 140.  Didn't last very long.  Will do 3 more later in the week...outstanding


----------



## walking dude (Mar 15, 2008)

great looking........ahhhhhhhh.........summin...........  ..LMAO

j/k

i have 4 backstraps.......one i am giving away..........one i am saving for my son........and the other two, making jerky outta.............

rest of the venison, i am turning into ss.........can't wait


----------



## smokinit (Mar 15, 2008)

I can't wait that long for backstrap it's to good.


----------



## geob (Mar 23, 2008)

Nice Looking, ready to eat, just what we like.
What wood did ya use?

Smoking


----------



## fireguy (Mar 23, 2008)

Nice looking Back straps, My Favorite....

WD - Cant believe you are making jerky out of the Back Strap, it is the best cut on the Critter!!! I use Roast for jerky, and always smoke or grill dem good Straps..


----------



## walking dude (Mar 23, 2008)

its either jerky or summer sausage........i don't eat plain venison........never developed a taste for it


----------



## gt2003 (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm with ya fireguy.  Backstrap is for grilling or smoking.  Hind quarters are great for jerky.  I've got some roasts in the freezer I just didn't label them well so I don't know what is scraps (for hot links, chili etc) and which are the roasts.


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 26, 2008)

Saw this and I gotta try it got the straps marinating right now as well as a couple rubbed butts gonna be a busy day tomorrow


----------

